# New AV Receiver Needed



## Axle209 (Nov 20, 2009)

My Harman/Kardon AVR 510 (around 9-10 years old) just died. I was thinking of buying another Harmao/Kardon product, but I here negative comments from user. I was looking at Denon 790 receiver; any recommendations on this and other brands, or comments would be good. I don't want to spend much over $500.00. Also, I never setup for 5.1 sound, I could never make my mine on placement of rear speakers. I’m now looking for small speakers for rear channels too, that will fit on free standing speak stands?
Here is what equipment I have:

Infinity Speakers INTERLUDE 40 (IL 40) Floor Standing Speakers
Infinity Center Speaker
Velodyne CT 120 subwoofer

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Axle, Welcome to the Shack.

Right now the Onkyo 706 is one of the best deals you can get on a receiver. It has pleny of features and has pre outs so if you ever want to ad an external; amp to power any of your speakers you have that option. For under the $500 mark you cant do any better.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can check out Pioneer Elite also, I own one and love it. Check it out....http://cgi.ebay.com/Pioneer-VSX-21TXH-Elite-7-1-Channels-A-V-THX-Receiver_W0QQitemZ400087210288QQcmdZViewItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item5d270e5930 There is a thread on Pioneer recievers here also...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-receivers-processors-amps/10145-there-any-pioneer-receiver-owners-here.html?highlight=pioneer+elite+owners


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with Tony about the 706. At that price, you are getting a 900 Dollar Receiver for more than half off. The 706 offers so much more than your current HK that I think you would be very pleased.

Pioneer makes excellent Receivers as well. Unfortunately, at your desired budget, the Onkyo offers much better value. Pioneer's THX Certified AVR's cost hundreds more and their ICE Powered THX models cost twice as much as your stated budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It must be stated that the 706 is a watered down receiver. The 705 was vastly superior in quality. I'd suggest an ebay deal on the 705 well before the 706. 

However the negative HK reviews come pre-firmware update. After the firmware update they do fine. 

I personally own and run an HK AVR247 which cost me only 200. It stinks with my HDtuner, but most receivers do because of the handshake issues. 

The best receiver I've seen is actually the Yamaha RX-V2600. Yamaha went all out on that one so it's a great receiver. Still HK is reliable and they last 9-10 years even with their quirks. So i'd go with old faithful. The new firmware is vastly better. Plus via ebay's harman kardon store you can get insane deals with full warranty.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Links for the HK AVR 354

http://cgi.ebay.com/Harman-Kardon-H...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item5ad4e4ce6d

Link for Yamaha RX-V2600
http://cgi.ebay.com/YAMAHA-RX-V2600...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item2557662b11

Link for Onkyo 805

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-SR805-...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item3efa3fc6a9

Don't buy the 706 it's not worth the cost. Simply put it's a down grade from the 705. Onkyo has had it's share of issues too.


----------



## Axle209 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe will go up 700-800 dollars limit...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> It must be stated that the 706 is a watered down receiver. The 705 was vastly superior in quality. I'd suggest an ebay deal on the 705 well before the 706.


That is simply false. The 706 and 705 are almost identical receivers in every way. The difference between the 805 and the 806/807 now there is a very different story.
The only real difference between the 705 and 706 is that now Onkyo receivers are built in Malaysia where the x05 series were made in Japan and the build quality "may" be better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> It must be stated that the 706 is a watered down receiver. The 705 was vastly superior in quality. I'd suggest an ebay deal on the 705 well before the 706.
> 
> However the negative HK reviews come pre-firmware update. After the firmware update they do fine.
> 
> ...


Hello,
While I realize the difference between the TX-SR805 and TX-SR-806 is vast, i did not think the differences were so pronounced in the 706 over the 705.

With the 806, it weighed 15 pounds less than the 805 and used lesser DAC's and a weaker version of Audyssey MULTEQ. (MultEQ XT (805), MultEQ (806) and used lesser DAC's (Burr Brown (805), Crystal (806)

With the 705, it only weighs 2 pounds more than the 706 (28.4 lbs 705, 26.9 lbs 706) and both have Audyssey MultEQ. The TX-SR705 never had MultEQ XT like the 805 had and the 806 did not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It seems Tony and I are on the same page about the 705 and 706.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It seems Tony and I are on the same page about the 705 and 706.
> Cheers,
> JJ


:wave:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It seems Tony and I are on the same page about the 705 and 706.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I thought they had nerfed both. I know Auddsey XT isn't on the 706. Not that it was all that great anyway. 

If it's got the same amp section then it's a no-brainer at 450 or less. But 500 is pushing it IMO. 

I've owned a 705 and a AVR 247. The 705 was vastly superior. But it also cost me twice as much. 

I retract my previous statement on the 705 vs 706. It seems I was misled.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the only real issues with the x05 series was the stubbornness on Onkyo's part not making the firmware updates available to "us" to do on our own. The 805 needed two firmware updates to fix issues and if you have some of the first versions of the 805 you could not do it yourself and had to send it back to a Onkyo certified service center (there are only a handful in the US and only one in Canada) The later versions were still tricky and required some PC knowledge and the proper cable.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I do want you to be award that Onkyo is noted for not honoring their warranties. So take that under advisement. This is part of the reason I switched. Once I hear a company not honoring warranties I move on to someone else. Sony pullled a similar stunt with the PS3.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> I do want you to be award that Onkyo is noted for not honoring their warranties.


Define "not honoring their warranties" I have never heard that from anyone. The only issue is that the receiver must be purchased in the country where you live. That is a standard everywhere.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not heard many if any instances of Onkyo not honoring their warranty obligations. In fact, I recently needed my remote control replaced and it could not have gone smoother.

With the xx5 Series, they were a pain about firmware upgrades. Thankfully, with the new generation, firmware is upgradable via ethernet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Axle209 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

One word... Denon.

Check this guys site for plenty of info and support...

http://www.batpigworld.com/


----------



## Axle209 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the good information, this is a great site. I went with the *Onkyo 807* ( a little more than my 500 dollar budget LOL) I hope made the right choice, I went back and forth many times on brands and models. Now, I should upgrade my Sony Trinitron XBR 36 inch TV; I just which it would die so I can justify a new one to wife (still strong from 1999-2000). I’m sure I will be asking many question about my new receiver from time to time. I know, I will try learn as much on this receiver abilities and RTFM first LOL.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations. The TX-SR807 is a solid receiver with a great deal of flexibility. Any questions you have, we are here to answer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Definitely congrats on the 807! Let us know how you like it when you get a chance to sit down to listen to it some!


----------

